# Wifi lent sur IPAD 2 IOS 8.1.1



## samkim (30 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens de récupérer un ipad 2 en ios 8.1.1 et je trouve que la connexion wifi est extrêmement lente. 
Tous les autres appareils connectés à mon réseau wifi (freebox crystal)n'ont pas ce problème. 
L'affichage des pages web sur safari met un temps très long. Sur l'appli youtube, je neu peux visionner de vidéos en 720p..
Les réglages sont DHCP et proxy HTPP désactivé
De quoi cela peut-il venir? Dois-je faire la MAJ en 9.1?
merci à vous


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

Je te conseille de faire la màj la plus à jour possible sur ton ipad ça devrait être plus fluide

je l'ai fait sur mon mini2 et je vois une réelle performance en ce qui concerne le surf sur safari mais aussi dans les applis.


----------

